# 25 MacGregor Venture Handbook



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I need a handbook/rigging instructions, etc., for my 1977 MacGregor Venture; I am on the Venture email mailing list but not sure where to post this request. Also, could use another experienced crew member for 7/15-7/28 North Channel cruise. Thank you so much.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

There is not too much to the handbook. I have a 1979venture and could copy pages and fax them to you if you wish.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Request for Venture 25 handbook*




fourschiets said:


> There is not too much to the handbook. I have a 1979venture and could copy pages and fax them to you if you wish.


I bought a 1979 Venture 25 a month ago and still have not had her out on the water since I'm a rank beginner and need to find out how to test the older model 8hp Mariner motor and how to rig the boat. When I saw that you have a copy of the handbook, I was thrilled. Any thoughts on sailing, rigging, making improvements would be greatly appreciated. Information is plentiful on the 26's, it seems, but I'm not sure how much of that is applicable to the 25. I'd love to hear from you and would be enormously grateful if you would copy and fax the handbook to me. Thank you!


----------



## Inspirited (Jul 7, 2008)

Dear Fourschiets,
I also have a Venture 25, which I'm hoping to put into the water, and can use any guide to the rigging setup, etc., which you can send to me.
Thanks so much!
All the best,
stanton
Inspirited
stantonmit at earthlink dot net


----------



## idealflaw (Jun 18, 2008)

you should go walk around a larger marina and study other people's rigging. when i got my boat it was very daunting to me as well.. you'll learn but that book will probably do you virtually nothing..


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Guys-

*Fourschiets hasn't posted in seven years, doubt he's anywhere around anymore. * please check dates when replying to a post.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have a Venture 25 to current date (no handbook) just get in and go!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I think that dynamite is the answer to all of these old boats!
Happy New Year.
Enjoy the college bowl games and the 'Twilight Zone' marathon!
Reviving old posts makes sense????


----------



## N0NJY (Oct 19, 2008)

CalebD said:


> I think that dynamite is the answer to all of these old boats!
> Happy New Year.
> Enjoy the college bowl games and the 'Twilight Zone' marathon!
> Reviving old posts makes sense????


I get it.

Smart ass.

Yes, it does.

Does anyone have a good book on this?

Now I can mark you down as "# 1" on that list I've been working on. CD will know what I'm talking about.

ROFLMAO!


----------



## timebandit (Sep 18, 2002)

MacgregorOwners.com - 25
try this


----------



## N0NJY (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks. Been there, done that already, got the book and a tee shirt. lol

BUT at least you posted the link here for the guy who won't be back... for OTHERS will visit here now and find it.


----------

